# Diego Sanchez vs. Clay Guida at TUF 9 finale June 20



## Clark Kent (Mar 31, 2009)

03-30-2009 03:00 PM:June 20th will see the finale of the Ultimate Fighter 9 and the main event will see the first ever Ultimate Fighter winner Diego Sanchez, represent TUF against the relentless Clay Guida. Guida has been on a roll of late knocking off two consecutive TUF winners felling TUF 5 winner Nate Diaz and...

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## AoCAdam (Mar 31, 2009)

Should be very high paced. I think Sanchez will be able to take this by decision. What is everyone else's opinion on this fight?


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 31, 2009)

I love Guida, honestly, but I'm not sure he can take Sanchez that kind of distance.

I see a high paced fight, here, too, but that's par for the coarse with Guida, anyway.  The thing is, Sanchez isn't going to allow Guida to push the tempo of the fight as much as he usually does.  Sanchez is pretty dangerous.

Could go either way, though.  It'll be interesting to see how this plays out.  If nothing else, it's going to be action packed.



Did I just say action packed???


----------

